# hapkido msg boards besides mmtalk?



## Humble artist (Oct 10, 2002)

Looking for any hapkido boards on www besides this.
 

I´ll be looking and will appreciate any input.
This is a big art so I believe there could be more...


----------



## Milquetoast (Oct 10, 2002)

There is the TKDNET mailing list - it has some hapkido traffic.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2002)

www.budoseek.net has a number of hapkido posters.


----------



## greendragon (Oct 10, 2002)

the dojang digest is packed full with a bunch of Hapkido, Kuk Sool Won, and Han Mu Do guys,, I highly recommend that board. the whole thing is also ran by a Hapkido guy.. very civil on average in there also.
                                   Michael Tomlinson


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Oct 10, 2002)

Dragon's List and Karateforums have a few Hapkidoists on them. As for a soley Hapkido forum, well I looking to.


----------



## Hal (Oct 11, 2002)

This is my first post I wish to send greetings from Korea I will be here for several more days at Hapkido Chundokwan .


                        Hal


----------



## greendragon (Oct 11, 2002)

Hal,
Good to hear from you on here, throw some people for me at the Chundokwan... 
                             Mike


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Oct 11, 2002)

Hal. Well hello. My teacher just returned from Korea himself.


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hal _
> *This is my first post I wish to send greetings from Korea I will be here for several more days at Hapkido Chundokwan.*



Hey, Hal.  
I'm glad you decided to give this a shot.  It's good to have you here!  Have a safe trip back.

Take care


----------



## Humble artist (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey,Hal! You hijacked my thread.  
Seriously,welcome to the board. :asian: 

Thanks for all the replies.
It seems there are not too many directly hapkido related boards but I´ll try those out.
:asian: :asian:


----------



## Hal (Oct 12, 2002)

It is raining outside the Dojang and it is about six thirty a.m .
 and I am going to sneak in a workout since they are closed on sunday, 

I head home monday morning  back to the headaches of the real world ,

This makes trip number nine and we have already made plans  to return 

It is amasing how much Korea has changed since i first was here in 1976.

                              Hal


----------

